# Happy birthday, Sid!



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

"And theres plenty more of me where I come from"- Artie Choke from
"I think we are all Bozos on thes bus" by the Firesign Theater.

The latest addition to the Peachcreek household was born June 3. 7lb 6oz healthy baby boy. Mom and baby are doing fine. That makes 5. I got a basketball team of my own now. Or a decent sized kitchen staff......


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

:bounce: CONGRATULATIONS.... :bounce:
 GREAT NEWS!!!! 

Let's see.... now you have a baker, a pastry chef, a butcher, a chef du cuisine, a front-of-the house manager.... I guess that is one way to lower labor cost!?!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Congratulations!! All the best to you, Mrs. Peachcreek, and the little peaches.


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

peachcreek,
did you get him his own screen name at cheftalk, yet?  
congratulations!!!!!!
kat


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Congratulations to Mr and Mrs Peachcreek!!!

God bless our little ones.


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

:roll: :smiles: :roll:

CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

*A bouncing baby boy!*  :bounce:

(Well, someone had to do that!)

Congratulations to the whole family tree.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

congrats!:smoking:


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

:bounce: :bounce: 

Congratulations!!! Yeah you got a basketball team of your own!! Great job you two!! A house full of children is a house full of hapiness!!!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

A hearty congratulations from me as well and best wishes to the HR Manager that did all the "hard work".
Keep this up and you could also manage to have 2 whole shifts as well!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Mazel tov!!!!!! May they all give you much joy (and frequent phone calls, not just asking for money  )


----------

